#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  straf en beloning in het hiernamaals

## HUISBAAS

*Straf & Beloning in het hiernamaals
bismilah


Door Ali is overgeleverd dat de Heilig Profeet een droom had gehad, die hij na het fadjr gebed vertelde:

"Twee engelen kwamen naar mij toe en hielden mij bij mijn schouders vast en namen mij zo mee naar de hel. Hier was een engel met een grote steen in zijn hand.

Hij sloeg een man zo hard dat zijn hersenen en zijn kaak uit elkaar vielen. Toen de engel de steen weer ophief waren de hersenen en den kaak weer hersteld. Weer sloeg hij met de steen en het had hetzelfde resultaat. Ik vroeg de engelen die bij mij waren: "Wie is deze man?" Zij zeiden: "Laten wij verder gaan." Ik ging verder en zag een engel met een ijzeren staaf met een gebogen uiteinde. Voor hem stond een man. Hij stak de staaf aan de rechterkant in zijn mond en scheurde die tot het oor uit. Toen ging hij naar de linkerkant en scheurde die tot het oor uit. Ondertussen was de rechterkant van de mond genezen. Ik vroeg de engelen: "Wie is deze man?" Zij zeiden mij verder te gaan. Ik ging verder. Ik zag een snelstromend kanaal met bloed waarin mensen waren, naakt en aan de oevers van het kanaal waren engelen met stenen. Als zij naar de kant zwommen, sloegen zij hen hard en zo kwamen zij weer diep in het kanaal terecht, verder van de kant af. Ik vroeg wie dit waren. Zij zeiden: "Laten wij verder gaan." Ik liep door en zag een huis ruim aan de onderkant en smal aan de bovenkant, gevuld met vuur en een groep mannen, naakt, schreeuwend en stinkend. Ik vroeg: "Wie zijn dit?" Zij zeiden: "Later wij verder gaan" en zag een zwarte rots met daarbovenop mensen. Van beneden kwam een vuur dat helemaal oplaaide tot hun mond, neus, oren en ogen. Ik vroeg: "Wie zijn dit?" Zij zeiden: "Laten wij verder gaan." Ik liep door en ik zag van een grote afstand een groot vuur branden. Er was daar een angstaanjagende engel die alle vlammen verzamelde die naar buiten kwamen. Ik vroeg: "Wie is dit? "Zij zeiden: "Laten wij verder gaan."

Ik ging verder en zag een heel groene tuin, daarin zat een uitzonderlijk mooie man met veel kinderen om hem heen. Er was een boom met bladeren als olifantsoren. Ik ging vaar boven zover als Allah wilde. Daar zag ik een prachtig huis, gemaakt van parels, goudsteen en robijn. Ik vroeg: "Wat is dit voor een huis?" Zij zeiden: "Laten wij verder gaan." Toen ik doorliep kwam ik bij een kanaal met twee bruggen van goud en zilver, met aan beide oevers paleizen, prachtig gemaakt van parels, groene chrysoliet en robijn, met kopjes en vaten op de oevers daarvan. Ik vroeg: "Wat is dit?" Zij zeiden: "Proef het maar." Ik ging naar de oever en nam een kop water uit het kanaal en dronk het op. Het was zoeter dan honing, witter dan melk en zachter dan boter en het was zuiver.

Nu vroeg ik de engelen de vreemde zaken die ik vandaag had gezien voor mij te beschrijven. Zij antwoordden: "Degenen wiens hersenen en kaken kapot vielen, baden het Isja gebed niet en de rest van de gebeden op vreemde tijden. Dit zal hun straf zijn tot de Dag des Oordeels. Degenen wiens mond met een ijzeren staaf doorstoken werden, waren mensen die roddelden en leugens en ruzie onder de moslims verspreidden. Dit zal hun straf zijn tot de Dag des Oordeels. Degenen die in het kanaal vol bloed zwommen en die stenen in hun gezicht kregen gegooid, aten woeker op. De straf duurt tot de Dag des Oordeels. De blote vrouwen in het vuur waren overspelige en deze straf duurt tot de Dag des Oordeels. De mensen op de zwarte rots met vuur uit hun mond, neus, oren en ogen zijn de homoseksuelen die zich als de mensen van Lot gedroegen. Deze straf duurt tot de Dag des Oordeels. Het vuur dat hoog uit de verte brandt is de hel.

De hele groene tuin is Djannate ul-Aden. De oude heer is Ibrahim, de vriend van Allah en de kinderen om hem heen, zijn de kinderen die jong overleden zijn. De boom is de Sidratoel-Moenthaa. De paleizen aan de oevers van het kanaal behoren toe aan de profeten en de goede gelovigen. En dat kanaal is Kauthar, dat Allah jou gegeven heeft. Het paleis behoort jou en je familie toe. De geleerden hebben met deze hadith het bewijs laten zien dat de bestraffing in het graf klopt. Iedere ziel zal afhankelijk zijn van zijn proeven van daden. De droom van een Profeet is een openbaring en is waar. Hij heeft gezegd dat deze bestraffing duurt tot de Dag des Oordeels.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Alica81250

RHINESTONE BELT BUCKLE, RHINESTONE BELT BUCKLES, RHINESTONE BELT BUCKLE FOR MEN, RHINESTONE MEN'S BELT BUCKLE.

----------

